# How to tell



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Does anyone know how to tell if you have a bent valve ..

My 500 Sportman that is in my sig has been down for some time now and ive just come into some extra money to fix her up (again) 

It is acting like the exhaust valves are not opening up all the way as if the cam was bad cams brand new so its something to do with the valves thought maybe intakes so i put a new Spare set of intakes in well still have the problem so its obviously gonna be the exhaust valves but how do i know if there bent or something . 

Basically the bike was running real strong before timing chain slipped i think it bent a valve but i need to know how to tell .


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Bent valves always bend on the stem. Doesn't matter where, the seat will not seal again. If its high enough, it will bind in the guide and hold itself open..probably enough for the piston to whack it again....lol. Do a leak-down test. Also pull the covers and watch the rockers and valves work..check the lash too. Sometines when a chain jumps and a valve gets hit, the rocker or adjuster gets bent...not the valve. Rare...but it has happened.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

What does a bent valve sound like?


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

countryboy61283 said:


> What does a bent valve sound like?


it wont run, sounds like a little clicking noise when turning the motor over"valve hitting piston"


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Buddy of mine dropped a pieace of metal in his spark plug hole and didn't know, fired it up, then relizef it, got metal out now has a bad chatter to it


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok well let me give everyone the low down here i got her running i replaced everything but timing chain and gear and i took it for a maiden voyage and withing 10 mins i went through a small hole and it wouldnt run right after that spit sputtered and just plain wouldnt run right thought maybe ok carb issue NOPE found out my timing chain slipped so i replaced that re timed it still same issue took carb off checked it out completly from diaphram to little rubber thing on top nothing was wrong no dirt no water nothing . so i was like ok still same thing got frustrated took head off valves looked ok but i could push a little bit so i got a spare set of valves seated them into them ( Intake ) couldnt get the Exhaust out so i was like ok let me try this got a little bit better but still didnt knock out issue . its acting like it has a flat exhaust cam lobe which it dont cams new so the exhaust valves are either not opening up all the way or vise versa so im gonna drop 300 for new valves and springs and have them put in im willing to bet that fixes it . 

What do yall think


----------

